# Dressage show critique



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well the pictures obviously didn't come thru  Would love to see them. As for the videos it's a little difficult to see a lot of the tests but form what I can see, you guys looked great!
Your horse was moving nicely forward and was bend well. Your position was correct and your hands were fairly quiet. I might suggest to keep your eye up and look where you're going-but again maybe you were doing it, difficult to see.

Would have loved to be there. Gorgeous horse


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Of course now the pictures work... I was amused, on some of the shots the look on your face was as tho you are about to fall of a cliff, or get attacked by something.

Loved the last photo with the ribbons, Congrats again!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Just curious, what breed is she??


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Of course now the pictures work... I was amused, on some of the shots the look on your face was as tho you are about to fall of a cliff, or get attacked by something.
> 
> Loved the last photo with the ribbons, Congrats again!


I sure felt that way with all the thunder and rain :lol: 

Thanks


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> Just curious, what breed is she??


She's a foundation quarterhorse.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont know much about dressage...other then my horse would probably try to jump the white fencing just to be a pill!!! congrats though, you and you horse look great togther.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow beautiful horse, you guys look pretty good out there!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Gorg horse, y'all look great!

Do you mind if I draw one of these?


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> Gorg horse, y'all look great!
> 
> Do you mind if I draw one of these?


Not at all, go right ahead.


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats on your ribbons!

You guys look really nice out there. I would suggest getting your horse to track up a bit more, really get her moving into that bit. 

In a few of the pics her head has come up above the vertical and shes leaning into your hands and being heavy on her fore. Bump her with your inside leg (it looks as though you already are) and get her off that inside rein. She should not be leaning so heavily into it. 

Lots of strong half halts should help, and just remember to be soft with your hands when shes soft in the face. Also keep that outside rein steady so that when you do get her off the inside she will have the outside to balance on.

You have nice equitation! _Relax_ through your hips. You look stiff in that area, which directly is linked to stiffness in your horse. Be soft and invite him to pick his back up to your following seat. Take lots of deep breaths! Beat those show nerves!


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

As far as the ruseness and breed discrimination... my old trainer had a breeding stock paint who did 3rd level dressage. he moves like a warmblood. Dont let it get to you... I think sometimes when people see a horse doing a discipline that isnt common for the breed, and doing it well, they are a little jelous and don't like to see the horse do well. It's silly... I think sometimes too especially with dressage the big warmblood people feel like "lesser" horses are leaking into their sport. It's all stupid... enjoy your horse, and what makes her a great horse is her talent in the discipline, not her breeding. Do what she likes and what she is good at, and ignore everyone else.


----------

